# Clowney



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

He's wore out with 12 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Bitteroot (Aug 29, 2013)

Jawindbegone Clowney..... Is da man.....


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

Looks like he should have ran more suicides...


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2013)

he's definitely suckin hine..................


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

I think we all would be sucking wind out there in this humidity and full pads lol.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Aug 29, 2013)

^^^ most deff !!


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Aug 29, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He's wore out with 12 minutes to go in the 2nd quarter.



It's hard running on and off the field that much.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

I bout passed out and died many a time my senior year on the football field. The humidity is what gets ya I don't care how good a shape you are in. Couple weeks these guys will get it together though. Can't practice true game speed.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Aug 29, 2013)

low effort, dont blame him either


----------



## weagle (Aug 29, 2013)

Carolina is dragging, but NC doesn't have the horsepower to stick it to them.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

These boys train for weeks and weeks in this humidity.


----------



## weagle (Aug 29, 2013)

Pollack is giving Clowney a hard time regarding his effort.  "What is that" as Clowney just stands up and walks around at the snap.  

Pollack's motor never shut down when he was playing.  I think he would have run himself to death rather than loaf like that.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2013)

Heisman...........not looking like that caliber of player tonight.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

He is loafin a lot. But this is a warm up game for next week.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

weagle said:


> Pollack is giving Clowney a hard time regarding his effort.  "What is that" as Clowney just stands up and walks around at the snap.
> 
> Pollack's motor never shut down when he was playing.  I think he would have run himself to death rather than loaf like that.


I hope Clowney is sick because he doesn't look like hes in the best shape of his life like he said. Wow!
Pollack was a DGD


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> I bout passed out and died many a time my senior year on the football field. The humidity is what gets ya I don't care how good a shape you are in. Couple weeks these guys will get it together though. Can't practice true game speed.


c'mon dude. we all grew up playin in this weather. and usually its a lot hotter with the same amount of humidity. He's a young man. No excuse!!


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

chadair said:


> c'mon dude. we all grew up playin in this weather. and usually its a lot hotter with the same amount of humidity. He's a young man. No excuse!!



This!


----------



## midnightrider4806 (Aug 29, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> I bout passed out and died many a time my senior year on the football field. The humidity is what gets ya I don't care how good a shape you are in. Couple weeks these guys will get it together though. Can't practice true game speed.



I think the UNC boys are playing in the same humidity. Doesn't look like they're that winded.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

No excuse just saying the heat prolly got him early. Or he's sick maybe but he is off obviously.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> No excuse just saying the heat prolly got him early. Or he's sick maybe but he is off obviously.



If he's not suck he owes him team a apology because he let them down by not being game ready. We all know the guy is a freak.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 29, 2013)

The humidity excuse is the most comical thing I have heard, they train it every year. He has played in it his whole life, he is from South Carolina. All I know is a lot of teams are going to be doing the hurry against USC since they have shown they have a hard time switching players out.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

How bout he knows how much $$$ is coming to him and now we are seeing how he's gonna play all year? Timid.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 29, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> How bout he knows how much $$$ is coming to him and now we are seeing how he's gonna play all year? Timid.



If that's the case he wouldn't see another down but if he plays like this all year he will lose buckets of $$$$


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 29, 2013)

And now ESPN is saying the same thing no excuse for the way he is playing.


----------



## weagle (Aug 29, 2013)

I'd stick some pumped up freshman in there before I would let an All American loaf around like that.

Maybe the Old Ball Coach is teaching him a lesson that he better get his rear in shape.


----------



## rhbama3 (Aug 29, 2013)

He's just pacing himself. Its gonna be a long season.


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2013)

Im thinkin they were talkin earlier n the week how the Ol Ball Coach called him out earlier in camp during an injury??? but if he had any kind of time off, I guess that could be an excuse.

Im just tryin to give the kid the benefit of the doubt


----------



## grunt0331 (Aug 29, 2013)

chadair said:


> Im thinkin they were talkin earlier n the week how the Ol Ball Coach called him out earlier in camp during an injury??? but if he had any kind of time off, I guess that could be an excuse.
> 
> Im just tryin to give the kid the benefit of the doubt



That was a shoulder deal.  You can still run with a boo-boo on your shoulder.


----------



## Muddyfoots (Aug 29, 2013)

It's North Carolina!

Geez..


----------



## chadair (Aug 29, 2013)

grunt0331 said:


> That was a shoulder deal.  You can still run with a boo-boo on your shoulder.



couldn't remember   so much for tryin to give him the benefit


----------



## vowell462 (Aug 29, 2013)

Apparently hes sick


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2013)

Yea, it is North Carolina, if you are a 6th ranked team and you have the "#1" future draft pick on your team, what a better game for him to show out???? He's over rates just the same as, and I know the spelling ain't right but, nkemdiche, or what ever it is. Both showing little to no value.......so far.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2013)

I think I did get the sp right..... good guess.


----------



## bsanders (Aug 29, 2013)

It's early for nkemdiche though. He sure is a big guy for sure. His legs are like tree trunks.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 29, 2013)

His legs are massive I noticed that first thing lol.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 30, 2013)

Well lets see he goes up against 2 or 3 guys on every play .... Yup i guess i would be sucking wind too.  Oh let's not forget the media who has created an expectation that can't be met and who wants to put the camera on him the whole game.  Looked like he took a cheap shot at the end of the game so maybe he won't be able to run down Murray next week..,


----------



## Beartrkkr (Aug 30, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Well lets see he goes up against 2 or 3 guys on every play .... Yup i guess i would be sucking wind too.  Oh let's not forget the media who has created an expectation that can't be met and who wants to put the camera on him the whole game.  Looked like he took a cheap shot at the end of the game so maybe he won't be able to run down Murray next week..,



Offenses didn't know who he was last year?  If he's being double teamed then there should be less running after the player. 

That's poor conditioning period.  I think the old ball coach cut the star some slack this summer.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 30, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> Well lets see he goes up against 2 or 3 guys on every play .... Yup i guess i would be sucking wind too.  Oh let's not forget the media who has created an expectation that can't be met and who wants to put the camera on him the whole game.  Looked like he took a cheap shot at the end of the game so maybe he won't be able to run down Murray next week..,



Yes that was a cheap shot...... But Da Clown looked very average tonight. Whether it was him being sick or just him reading to many newspaper clippings, who knows. We all know he is a freak and can be the best player on the field, but tonight he was not.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 30, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yes that was a cheap shot...... But Da Clown looked very average tonight. Whether it was him being sick or just him reading to many newspaper clippings, who knows. We all know he is a freak and can be the best player on the field, but tonight he was not.



I agree, I did not see a Heisman trophy candidate last night.


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 30, 2013)

I suspect he will be ready to look better next week against the DAWGS.  Spurnhead always gets his teams up for the DAWGS, since the DAWGS pounded his rear end when he was the QB for Floriduh.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 30, 2013)

MudDucker said:


> I suspect he will be ready to look better next week against the DAWGS.  Spurnhead always gets his teams up for the DAWGS, since the DAWGS pounded his rear end when he was the QB for Floriduh.



Should be a good game


----------



## westcobbdog (Aug 30, 2013)

Clowney looked pretty good to me, many plays he spun and ran the ball carrier down from behind. He did look gassed early.


----------



## David Parker (Aug 30, 2013)

jadavin who?


----------



## Palmetto (Aug 30, 2013)

Saw a tweet from a sports writer who said "you cant win the Heisman in Game 1 but you can durn sure lose it"


----------



## nickel back (Aug 30, 2013)

I would not put to much in this, he will be ready next week against  the DAWGS!!(hope I'm wrong)

I would not be to worried about the Heisman, just the wins for my team, the rest will take care of its self.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 30, 2013)

Palmetto said:


> Saw a tweet from a sports writer who said "you cant win the Heisman in Game 1 but you can durn sure lose it"



Clowney wasn't going to win the Heisman even with outstanding games every week. That talk was just TV drama.


He will do better and contibute to the team. That's what we are looking for. I look for him to have a big game this weekend, even though it's in the heat of the day, I think.


----------



## fishingtiger (Aug 30, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Clowney looked pretty good to me, many plays he spun and ran the ball carrier down from behind. He did look gassed early.



Agreed. Even though he didnt get a sack, he put a lot of pressure on Yule Brenner to get rid of the ball early and make some bad passes. Wouldnt be surprised if he was just saving some for next week.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Looked like the most overhyped player on two of the most overhyped teams.


----------



## huntindawg (Aug 30, 2013)

He was gassed and getting worked by that OT pre-season All American from UNC and after the game he has the gall to say something like, and I quote, "I wasn't really impressed like I was against the guy from Michigan."  

What a D-nozzle.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Aug 30, 2013)

If NC had anything this would have been a close game.
Clowney would most likely have stepped it up some but man he sho look wore-out.Noboby else on the field looked that bad. Probably Spurrier mind game.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 30, 2013)

ESPN said this morning he had a pretty good stomach virus earlier this week.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 30, 2013)

westcobbdog said:


> Clowney looked pretty good to me, many plays he spun and ran the ball carrier down from behind. He did look gassed early.





fishingtiger said:


> Agreed. Even though he didnt get a sack, he put a lot of pressure on Yule Brenner to get rid of the ball early and make some bad passes. Wouldnt be surprised if he was just saving some for next week.



Did ya'll watch the same game I did??? He looked gassed with his hands on his hips and taking himself out of the game. Like I said we all know he is one of the best, but evidently he does too. He looked very average at best last night.


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Aug 30, 2013)

Keep in mind, it was 96 with high humidity(heat index probably over 100). Everybody was beat, whether they showed it or not. The fans said it was unbearable in the stands.


----------



## deerbandit (Aug 30, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Keep in mind, it was 96 with high humidity(heat index probably over 100). Everybody was beat, whether they showed it or not. The fans said it was unbearable in the stands.



So your telling me his whole time playing football from pop warner to now he has never played in high heat and high humidity? He grew up in SC, this has been his third summer camp/workout at SC. Do they not get heat and humidity there except on game days?


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Aug 30, 2013)

deerbandit said:


> So your telling me his whole time playing football from pop warner to now he has never played in high heat and high humidity? He grew up in SC, this has been his third summer camp/workout at SC. Do they not get heat and humidity there except on game days?



Plus, everyone else had to contend with the same heat and humidity.  It was mentioned by whomever it was calling the game that Clowney had stated that he is in the best shape of his life.  They also said something about Clowney had been hitting the weight room pretty hard which does very little for stamina and endurance.


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2013)

He'll be ready for UGA


----------



## Swampslayr (Aug 30, 2013)

He will show up in Athens!  The old ball coach held back all together last night... SC will bring the "A" game to athens just wait and see... I'm a dog fan for life but that old coach is sly and very good.


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Aug 30, 2013)

Catdaddy SC said:


> Keep in mind, it was 96 with high humidity(heat index probably over 100). Everybody was beat, whether they showed it or not. The fans said it was unbearable in the stands.


----------



## gin house (Aug 30, 2013)

I think the talk of the stomach virus is horsecrap.   I think he being gased is the lack of busting his tail in practice a few weeks back when Spurrier had to get onto a few of them for slacking and not practicing.  Hopefully he works hard between now and next saturday, UGA will be much harder to have his way with.   I hope our whole defense improves between now and next sat or we are in trouble.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> He'll be ready for UGA



If he wasn't sick he'll need longer than a week to get his lungs in shape. From the looks if tge rest of the d gassed it wasn't a stomach bug.... Good day sir and good luck this season!


----------



## David Parker (Aug 30, 2013)

He was right though.  He said folks would fear him.  I for one feared that he would hyperventilate to the point of passing out.  Someone could trip over him if they didn't see him laid out.  Glad it all worked out for the young man.  I guess he was preparing for NFL speed.


----------



## gin house (Aug 30, 2013)

I see two sides of this.   He was winded no doubt,  two reason IMO.   He hasnt been practicing hard(imo) and the other is he was pursuing to the other side of the field to make plays, the UNC gameplan was to run away from him, it worked.  Another reason very few sacks and plays in the backfield was UNC gets rid of it fast, just like East carolina whom we didnt have a huge defensive game against.   Teams that hold the ball just a bit longer are what he likes.   He will be fine, i hope he hustles a little bit this week.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 30, 2013)

He's trying to move back in the draft.  The thoughts of playing for Oakland or Jacksonville has him slacking off a bit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Aug 30, 2013)

Kinda tough to have one of your better games under less than optimal conditions when you've been dealing with sickness off & on throughout the night before & lacking sleep, not able to eat much, playing in hot humid weather, & going against another talented sizeable opposing NFL prospect, according to a Yahoo sports news article: 



*"Jadeveon Clowney was up throughout the night with a stomach virus, didn't have a pregame meal save for a banana and a couple of grapes, then spent the better part of five hours facing off against a 6-foot-7, 305-pound NFL prospect in 90-degree heat."*


----------



## 00Beau (Aug 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If he wasn't sick he'll need longer than a week to get his lungs in shape. From the looks if tge rest of the d gassed it wasn't a stomach bug.... Good day sir and good luck this season!



Nothing wrong with his lungs. He will be over his virus and recovered in time to scare Murray out of his shoes.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 30, 2013)

Da Clown can quit right now and still go first round....it aint about the Heisman its about winning the East.  Clowney at half speed is equal to everyone else going full speed- he disrupted alot of plays last night just by being the legend and u think all this negative stuff isnt going to really make him mad?  Man i would hate to be the QB in their  next game... just saying.


----------



## riprap (Aug 30, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> He'll be ready for UGA





00Beau said:


> Nothing wrong with his lungs. He will be over his virus and recovered in time to scare Murray out of his shoes.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Aug 30, 2013)

gin house said:


> I think the talk of the stomach virus is horsecrap.   I think he being gased is the lack of busting his tail in practice a few weeks back when Spurrier had to get onto a few of them for slacking and not practicing.  Hopefully he works hard between now and next saturday, UGA will be much harder to have his way with.   I hope our whole defense improves between now and next sat or we are in trouble.



100% correct


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2013)

00Beau said:


> Nothing wrong with his lungs. He will be over his virus and recovered in time to scare Murray out of his shoes.[/
> Good luck this season! Go Dawgs!


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> If he wasn't sick he'll need longer than a week to get his lungs in shape. From the looks if tge rest of the d gassed it wasn't a stomach bug.... Good day sir and good luck this season!



you a little sensitive tonight?...I simply stated that he'd be ready for UGA,...not predicting a gamecock victory...


----------



## RipperIII (Aug 30, 2013)

riprap said:


>


----------



## Jason280 (Aug 31, 2013)

I think I'll hold out judgment on his "conditioning" until next Saturday.  Trust me, I seriously doubt his approach to UNC is anywhere close to what it will be once he lines up against Georgia.


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 31, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> you a little sensitive tonight?...I simply stated that he'd be ready for UGA,...not predicting a gamecock victory...



No sir. We all know Clowney is a freak. Thats not what this thread was about to take anything away from that. A few USe fans have said that he slipped with his work ethic. If he wasnt sick he looked like he wasnt in game shape. We will see next Sat if he was sick or not. If he was im sure he will cause a lot of issues with Murray and t our O line like he has the last two times he has played us. Also would like to wish you guys good luck this season and good luck against VT! Beau knows me and he can tell you that I am sensitive only when someone gets the last cookie out of the jar. I like to eat!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2013)

Watching Gameday this morning and someone was holding a sign up that said.. Clowney, Can't Read This..


----------



## paddlin samurai (Aug 31, 2013)

After this season he will hire a jawja grad to read them for him...


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

And the Cocks will come up short once again in their hunt for an SEC title.


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> And the Cocks will come up short once again in their hunt for an SEC title.



Yall play LSU this year, we dont play Lsu, Bama or Auburn.   If we beat UGA this weekend i say we can lose 2 sec games and still go to the SECCG.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2013)

gin house said:


> Yall play LSU this year, we dont play Lsu, Bama or Auburn.   If we beat UGA this weekend i say we can lose 2 sec games and still go to the SECCG.



Your missing out on not playing Aubarn just saying.....


----------



## gin house (Sep 1, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Your missing out on not playing Aubarn just saying.....



  You remember how bad they were 2 years ago and we lost to them?   I love to avoid Auburn.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 1, 2013)

The cocks will not make it to the SECCG


----------



## Fourayball (Sep 2, 2013)

i was there and it was HOT. i was sucking wind just sitting there, much less going all out every play. my thermometer i use at work was giving me a 105 reading. most miserable i have ever been at a game.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> The cocks will not make it to the SECCG



  Why?  Is it because we had 10, 11 and 11 win seasons the last 3 years?  Or because our starting QB is 18-3 as a starter?  Or because Shaw has NEVER lost a game at home?   Or because we have beat CLemson 4 years in a row?  UGA 3 years in a row?  Because FLorida and UT have a monster schedule?  Because UGA plays our typical schedule?  Because we have the easiest schedule in the SEC?  Please tell me why we wont.   You cant,  you talk out of your rear-end.  You said we wouldnt make it the year we did so right off the bat your opinon is Void.


----------



## gin house (Sep 2, 2013)

Fourayball said:


> i was there and it was HOT. i was sucking wind just sitting there, much less going all out every play. my thermometer i use at work was giving me a 105 reading. most miserable i have ever been at a game.



 It was miserable no doubt.  I had a drunk woman beside me hitting me in the head with her terrible towel, lol.  She had been there all moring getting saused.  He was gased no doubt.    I can see why i guess.  He was going across the field every play to get to the ball carrier but there were plays where he just stood there.   I heard the stomach virus excuse and maybe thats so?  I think he knew they werent going to get to the qb much so he kind of played out.   That UNC offense only allowed 11 sacks last year and we had 3 against them thursday.   Coach Ward said that was the fastest offense he's ever seen and im sure hes seen his share.  They were super fast.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 2, 2013)

gin house said:


> Why?  Is it because we had 10, 11 and 11 win seasons the last 3 years?  Or because our starting QB is 18-3 as a starter?  Or because Shaw has NEVER lost a game at home?   Or because we have beat CLemson 4 years in a row?  UGA 3 years in a row?  Because FLorida and UT have a monster schedule?  Because UGA plays our typical schedule?  Because we have the easiest schedule in the SEC?  Please tell me why we wont.   You cant,  you talk out of your rear-end.  You said we wouldnt make it the year we did so right off the bat your opinon is Void.



Because the cocks are just the cocks. Ya'll had 1 yr where u got to taste it but never could could take a drink.  

Let me re state my statement for you S L O W L Y. 

The cocks will not make it to the SECCG   AGAIN.

They are a 1 and done team.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 5, 2013)

Hope UGA has good plans & strategies to contain Clowney & not depend on him getting sick the night before the game again. 



http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/ncaaf...stop-clowney-signs-down-215439498--ncaaf.html 

It looks like ESPN is behind all those ‘How do you stop Clowney?’ signs down in Athens 

17 hours ago 









AND 


http://www.sportingnews.com/ncaa-fo...er&utm_content=buffera3bd9&utm_medium=twitter 

The story behind a church's Jadeveon Clowney sign

PUBLISHED 18 hours and 30 minutes ago


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 5, 2013)

I would run that big full back Quayvon Hicks right at him every other play. Design a play that Hicks hits Clowney every play then run Gurley right behind him.  If he was gassed with N.Carolina players, that will really take him out of his element.

It would be awesome if that big boy Hicks ran over the clown.  Then it would be like "Homey da clown don't play dat".


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Sep 6, 2013)

paddlin samurai said:


> After this season he will hire a jawja grad to read them for him...



blind leading the blind


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Sep 7, 2013)

Uh-oh, here comes Clowney.  

Hope UGA is ready for him.


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2013)

Only one sack. I will take that.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have to be honest, Clowney has looked unimpressive in these last two games.  Any chance his off-season conditioning wasn't very effective, or is he really fighting injury?  I know last week it was a stomach virus, and today was a foot injury, but he does not look like the #1 defensive player in the SEC right now.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 7, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> I have to be honest, Clowney has looked unimpressive in these last two games.  Any chance his off-season conditioning wasn't very effective, or is he really fighting injury?  I know last week it was a stomach virus, and today was a foot injury, but he does not look like the #1 defensive player in the SEC right now.



he does not look to par, for sure.


----------



## Buck (Sep 7, 2013)

Out of shape.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 7, 2013)

Either way, didn't look like Murray was scared of him today...


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2013)

Jason280 said:


> Either way, didn't look like Murray was scared of him today...


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

Buck said:


> Out of shape.


It looks like we all got our answer. 


Jason280 said:


> Either way, didn't look like Murray was scared of him today...



Ahh no.


----------



## molon labe (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm a life long UGA fan but will be the first to admit I like watching Clowney play anybody but the Dawgs. obviously he is not the Clowney of last year and looks to have conditioning issues , he was gassed today several times, that along with a foot injury leaves a big void in the SC defense.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 7, 2013)

he is saving himself for the nfl..........


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

VANCE said:


> he is saving himself for the nfl..........



He is a selfish punk. He is no way conditioned and that tells me he could care less about his team. He let his team down and I hope it hurts his wallet.


----------



## Jason280 (Sep 7, 2013)

> he is saving himself for the nfl..........



Doubtful....the more "average" he appears from week to week, the more he drops on the draft boards.  While he may have looked unstoppable last year, this year he is looking like just another defensive player.  I'm not sure if its a conditioning issue, injury problems, or if teams simply have a better game plan for him....whichever it may be, you can bet your backside NFL teams are taking note.


----------



## Oldstick (Sep 7, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> I would run that big full back Quayvon Hicks right at him every other play. Design a play that Hicks hits Clowney every play then run Gurley right behind him.  If he was gassed with N.Carolina players, that will really take him out of his element.
> 
> It would be awesome if that big boy Hicks ran over the clown.  Then it would be like "Homey da clown don't play dat".


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2013)

Told y'all he's playing safe. Regardless of how much money he might lose he will still make millions. But if he gets hurt like lattimore last year his career could possible be over altogether.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Told y'all he's playing safe. Regardless of how much money he might lose he will still make millions. But if he gets hurt like lattimore last year his career could possible be over altogether.



Playing safe? He is lazy and full of himself. He's not conditioned and it only means one thing. He didnt prepare.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Sep 7, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Told y'all he's playing safe. Regardless of how much money he might lose he will still make millions. But if he gets hurt like lattimore last year his career could possible be over altogether.



I highly doubt this is the case. I think he has a conditioning issue. Clowney doesn't strike me as someone who is afraid of getting injured.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 7, 2013)

So no condition issues in previous years but suddenly in his final year knowing he's a sure top 3 pick doesn't sound like he's playing safe? Weird that all these years of playing he just happens to be out of shape. He don't wanna play but has to what's so hard to see about it lol.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 7, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> He is a selfish punk. He is no way conditioned and that tells me he could care less about his team. He let his team down and I hope it hurts his wallet.



i was kidding...hes a last year phenom


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2013)

Injuries are one thing but if this guy is out of condition after being projected #1 in the draft, well that's just a clown move bro.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, we will all get the answer from Ginny, since Homie da Klown is his avatar, I'm sure he has some excuse as to why the Clown was a non factor.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2013)

He even went as far as to fake injury yesterday to cover up his laziness.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2013)

tcward said:


> He even went as far as to fake injury yesterday to cover up his laziness.




Saw that too... He was a NON Factor in this game..


----------



## Horns (Sep 8, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Told y'all he's playing safe. Regardless of how much money he might lose he will still make millions. But if he gets hurt like lattimore last year his career could possible be over altogether.



The percent chance of being hurt at tail back is quite higher than defensive end.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Sep 8, 2013)

leave him alone, he is doing fine, if i had to guess, the hens have him working too much, not enough sleep


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2013)

He was a non factor, the whole defense was.   I think he's heard how great he is too long and has no want to work and practice.   Hes probably not in great condition and possibly playing safe........  He didnt cost us the game but didnt really help much.  He may not care as he will probably still be the #1 pick in the draft.  Im tierd of hearing how great he is, it has went to his head.


----------



## Outlaw Dawgsey Wales (Sep 8, 2013)

gin house said:


> He was a non factor, the whole defense was.   I think he's heard how great he is too long and has no want to work and practice.   Hes probably not in great condition and possibly playing safe........  He didnt cost us the game but didnt really help much.  He may not care as he will probably still be the #1 pick in the draft.  Im tierd of hearing how great he is, it has went to his head.



Hadn't he been dealing with a foot injury.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 8, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Told y'all he's playing safe. Regardless of how much money he might lose he will still make millions. But if he gets hurt like lattimore last year his career could possible be over altogether.



Our D suffered last year due to a few guys being more concerned about not getting injured.


----------



## gin house (Sep 8, 2013)

Outlaw Dawgsey Wales said:


> Hadn't he been dealing with a foot injury.



  Ive heard everything from stomach virus, conditioning, now its a foot injury.   I think he was used to Lawing asking more from him and keeping him in check and now he has bought into the media and has his way.........I liked him when he was putting in work and trying.   Im tierd of hearing how good he is, he needs his tail in the gym and working.  Im sick of the overhype.


----------



## grunt0331 (Sep 8, 2013)

gin house said:


> He was a non factor, the whole defense was.   I think he's heard how great he is too long and has no want to work and practice.   Hes probably not in great condition and possibly playing safe........  He didnt cost us the game but didnt really help much.  He may not care as he will probably still be the #1 pick in the draft.  Im tierd of hearing how great he is, it has went to his head.



Hit the nail on the head.  We have a long season ahead of us if he doesn't get on track.  Bet on Vandy following UGA's game plan next week.


----------



## Michaelp (Sep 8, 2013)

It's easy to armchair this and talk about hard work, and being a teammate and what we all did in high school busting our hump like Rudy...but if this guy doesn't blow a knee out, he is never going to worry about money again in 6-8 months. that would be hard for ANY of us, especially when we were 20 years old and living in the world of social media we have now. 

Now take into account he watched first hand a great teammate and all around good guy Lattimore do the right thing for gamecock nation, and he watched Millions go down the drain, and for what? Remember, Marcus was in it for all four years, his momma insisted he get a degree, etc...once the knees went a second time, it was on to the league to hopefully salvage a career, but at least get paid to rehab. I am no hater, and I am no fan of da Clown..but he is in a  tough position, as he WILL not make everyone happy.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2013)

No latti was a junior would be senior this year.


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 8, 2013)

I hardly even knew he was playing yesterday.  If you were in the stadium and didn't have some announcer talking about him every three seconds you wouldn't even have known he was there.  Murray sure wasn't scared of him.


----------



## Flash (Sep 8, 2013)

Will Spurrier sit him (if it is conditioning/lack of effort) for a while to light a fire under him??


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

I dont buy it. How can you love the game and be like he's being. I didnt see Lattimore playing soft after his first ACL injury. The guy is a lazy selfish punk. I hope his draft stock goes down every snap.


----------



## VANCE (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I dont buy it. How can you love the game and be like he's being. I didnt see Lattimore playing soft after his first ACL injury. The guy is a lazy selfish punk. I hope his draft stock goes down every snap.



after 1 sack & 3 tackles......


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> I dont buy it. How can you love the game and be like he's being. I didnt see Lattimore playing soft after his first ACL injury. The guy is a lazy selfish punk. I hope his draft stock goes down every snap.



Lattimore intended to finish out his 4 years so his junior year he had no reason to slack off then the other knee got blew so he left to get what money he could. Clowney on the other hand has been injury free major injury anyway and is in his last season and staring at more money than me and your life earnings combined. So they are two diff situations the two of em. Wouldn't you be a bit more cautious if someone told you you'd earn 40mill a year if you can just make it another 12 weeks haha?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lattimore intended to finish out his 4 years so his junior year he had no reason to slack off then the other knee got blew so he left to get what money he could. Clowney on the other hand has been injury free major injury anyway and is in his last season and staring at more money than me and your life earnings combined. So they are two diff situations the two of em. Wouldn't you be a bit more cautious if someone told you you'd earn 40mill a year if you can just make it another 12 weeks haha?



No, I would be balls to wall every down until the final second on the clock ran out. Because I love the game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 8, 2013)

Psshh we all can sit here and say that but we don't 40mill comin our way. I would like to just see that much lol. He can impress at the combine enough to make up for stats so he won't lose much.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2013)

I just hope he doesnt break a nail or something.


----------



## Local Boy (Sep 9, 2013)

If I was a USCe fan and Clowney's playing it safe, I'd say bench him and let someone else play with some heart and fire.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2013)

You can read any privious post by me on him and see that I thought he was the real deal. But that said, now I think he is riding the clock, and I would not want him as a teammate. He keeps this up, he won't be anyone's first pick.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2013)

When he was actually trying, I saw big O linemen standing him straight up. More of that will happen in NFL .
Not impressed in 2013.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Playing safe? He is lazy and full of himself. He's not conditioned and it only means one thing. He didnt prepare.



Why would he purposefully miss a tackle for loss?



Much like the rest of the team, OVER.... _RATED_.....I loved the just try and stop me final drive to give Spurrear payback for that late long pass attempt against UNC. The _almost hand shake_ was a cherry on top.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 9, 2013)

The almost hand shake .
Mostly Richt walking right thru ole ball coach
OBC actually looked like he wanted to stop and chat.
No chance!! Good job Richt! 
Not after earlier last  week, dogging  our coaching staff about the Vandy game two years ago . 
Then his own coaches fighting each other on the sideline.

Ha! Classic!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm no Clowney fan, ( or gamecocks for that matter). but Clowney played a good game, he can't do it by himself, and Bobo did a very good job of scheming Clowney out of the game for the most part, but he got a a sack, a couple of hurries and chased down the runner from the back side a few times.

impossible for him to live up to the hype,...remember jenkins in the BAMA game last year?...one good qtr., then non-factor.....but he's still a good player.


----------



## mtr3333 (Sep 9, 2013)

Twiggbuster said:


> The almost hand shake .
> Mostly Richt walking right thru ole ball coach
> OBC actually looked like he wanted to stop and chat.
> No chance!! Good job Richt!
> ...



I hope every team that gets a lead on SC late marches down the field for a FG or TD with zero time on the clock. He's a no-class jerk who needs a whoopin'. CSS replay right now!

No class.






Class.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> I'm no Clowney fan, ( or gamecocks for that matter). but Clowney played a good game, he can't do it by himself, and Bobo did a very good job of scheming Clowney out of the game for the most part, but he got a a sack, a couple of hurries and chased down the runner from the back side a few times.
> 
> impossible for him to live up to the hype,...remember jenkins in the BAMA game last year?...one good qtr., then non-factor.....but he's still a good player.



Which Jenkins?


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Which Jenkins?



whoops, my bad, I meant to type Jones, Jarvis...


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> whoops, my bad, I meant to type Jones, Jarvis...



Jarvis was the exact opposite of Clowney.  Jarvis certainly wasn't playing not to get hurt, like John Jenkins was.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Jarvis was the exact opposite of Clowney.  Jarvis certainly wasn't playing not to get hurt, like John Jenkins was.



Exactly Jarvis played like it was his last game. he was a non factor but he never quit. Big John got fat and lazy and showed, and let his team down as well.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Jarvis was the exact opposite of Clowney.  Jarvis certainly wasn't playing not to get hurt, like John Jenkins was.



not my point.
My point was as good as Jones was, BAMA schemed him out of the game after the first qtr.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

brownceluse said:


> Exactly Jarvis played like it was his last game. he was a non factor but he never quit. Big John got fat and lazy and showed, and let his team down as well.



I can agree with that.


----------



## rex upshaw (Sep 9, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> not my point.
> My point was as good as Jones was, BAMA schemed him out of the game after the first qtr.



I understand the scheming part, but my point was that we have 2 games to go off of this season and he looked like he was playing to not get hurt.


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 9, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> I understand the scheming part, but my point was that we have 2 games to go off of this season and he looked like he was playing to not get hurt.



Maybe so, I didn't get that impression,...he's never gone hard every down, but he could be playing it safe now...it'll cost him $ down the road


----------



## Danuwoa (Sep 9, 2013)

I don't get the excuses for Clown face spirit hair.  There is no doubt that he's a special player but I think he's gotten lazy all the praise has ruined him.  There is no way to stay as hungry with people telling you how great you are all the time.

I sort of bought the playing safe theory at first and maybe I still do a little but it doesn't make much sense.  If his NFL career is what he's thinking about why would he play like he doesn't give a crap?

I don't all the credit he's getting for one sack.  Big deal.  Other than that he didn't do much.  But I will say this, seeing him play live makes it obvious, he is freakishly fast and quick off the ball.  Bobo put together a great gameplan and pretty much took their strength away from them.


----------



## emusmacker (Sep 9, 2013)

Funny how all the Cock fans all of a sudden tryin to back pedal now. There "BOY" the Clown is just like USCe,  OVERRATED!!!!


----------



## RipperIII (Sep 10, 2013)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't get the excuses for Clown face spirit hair.  There is no doubt that he's a special player but I think he's gotten lazy all the praise has ruined him.  There is no way to stay as hungry with people telling you how great you are all the time.
> 
> I sort of bought the playing safe theory at first and maybe I still do a little but it doesn't make much sense.  If his NFL career is what he's thinking about why would he play like he doesn't give a crap?
> 
> I don't all the credit he's getting for one sack.  Big deal.  Other than that he didn't do much.  But I will say this, seeing him play live makes it obvious, he is freakishly fast and quick off the ball.  Bobo put together a great gameplan and pretty much took their strength away from them.



Exactly,...had the other end done his job, (and the nose), things would have been a little more interesting, but let's be honest...USCe's LB's look like a bunch of safeties, undersized and overmatched, and the corners just aren't up to par.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 10, 2013)

That's how you flippin stop him.  Just start him.  He'll be gassed and wastin space within a quarter.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2013)

David Parker said:


> That's how you flippin stop him.  Just start him.  He'll be gassed and wastin space within a quarter.


----------



## David Parker (Sep 11, 2013)

RipperIII said:


> He'll be ready for UGA



That's just good stuff right there, good and rich.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Oct 12, 2013)

clowney just had his own, "whats wrong with clowney" segment on gameday


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2013)

ClemsonRangers said:


> clowney just had his own, "whats wrong with clowney" segment on gameday


they also said that Clowney is at the stadium but did not go there on the team bus. I saw Spurrier reading his damage control letter at the press conference but i think there is still a LOT of hard feelings between the two.


----------



## gin house (Oct 12, 2013)

emusmacker said:


> Funny how all the Cock fans all of a sudden tryin to back pedal now. There "BOY" the Clown is just like USCe,  OVERRATED!!!!



 Nobody is backpedling.  Theres a difference in overated and underperforming.  Theres no question he is the best DE to ever play for USC or UGA for that matter.  He has let everyone tell him how good he is and watched himself on tv for the last 2 years......Hes super talented but let his work ethic get away.   Its laughable you would say hes overated   He has all the tools to change a game.  Does he have the want to or work ethic...This year i dont see it.


----------

